# MSRP for Supersix frameset?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

i looked at the cannondale site but couldnt find it anywhere...
anyone know how much a supersix frameset goes for?


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

I think I read somewhere on here that they were around 3500.00


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The Super 6 *HIgh Mod* MSRP is $3299 or $3399. Keep in mind that is MSRP..... call your local C'dale dealer.

The Super 6 is not sold as a frameset.

Starnut


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I believe it is $3299. The same as last year.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

So an 09 hi mod frame would be about 3k or 2.5k ?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

09 frame is sold out.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

i mean like on ebay


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You get deal for $1500 09 frame.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

where did u get the 1500 deal?
it sounds a little too good to be true if within it being only 1 year old and the price dropping dramatically from 3000+ down to only 1500........


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Carb...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item4a9c4d922c


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Supe...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item20ae314224

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Supe...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item27ad401d1a


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

We have an '09 S6 in white, 52cm, brand new for $2400 at the shop right now. I ordered it for myself, but I decided to get a Colnago instead. So that's what they are going for new. But you can find them much cheaper on Ebay.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

Back around June/July my LBS in Fort Worth had them on sale for half price @ $1500 or $1599 (can't remember) for the frame and fork. I picked them up and it seemed like the frame and fork weighed a pound. I was amazed. Point is there are deals out there to be had so $1500 is doable.


----------

